# Endura bumper restoration



## joker70 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello all New here I am cloning my tempest to a GTO and have purchased a endura the only problem is that the nuts and bolts are frozen and are not able to be removed without braking the stud is there a way to remove the studs and replace them? If not what can I do?


----------



## joker70 (Jul 13, 2008)

No one knows how to do this or has any ideas....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Have you tried anything like naval jelly or liquid wrench to disolve the rust?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a tool called a nut cracker or cutter. Tt works like a clamp with a chisel point that you tighten around the frozen on nut. This cuts the nut, parallel to the stud. Once the nut is sliced in this manner it should come off.


----------



## joker70 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks animal I like that idea maybe it will work


----------

